# Jackson, ga-big baby golden x male at butts!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Adoptable Golden Retriever: Petfinder

*I emld. AGA, ADS, and GRRA and Gail, Too!!!

THIS POOR BABY DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A NAME!!*

No Name 

Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 6125 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Me...My Contact InfoButts County Animal Control
Jackson, GA
770-775-8013
See more pets from Butts County Animal Control


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, she's a pretty girl. Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HAVEN'T HEARD BACK from any rescues*

I haven't heard back from any rescues on her-praying hard-
those pictures of her look SO LOVABLE-SHE is just breaking my heart.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

God she is so pretty! Someone Has to scoop her up! It's a good thing I don't live in GA...I would need a FARM i tell ya!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jaxs Mom

I don't know if she will be saved-never got a reply from any of the rescues.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just called and talked to the shelter. GRRA picked this girl up on Saturday the 21st. They are normally not open on a Saturday but the gal that I talked to came in on her day off so they could pull. She's safe.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for calling! I'm glad she was pulled from the shelter!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> I just called and talked to the shelter. GRRA picked this girl up on Saturday the 21st. They are normally not open on a Saturday but the gal that I talked to came in on her day off so they could pull. She's safe.


wonderful news


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

THANK YOU for calling to check on this BIG BABY GIRL and God Bless GRRA!!!!


----------

